# Who has stock?



## Nightwalker (12/1/16)

Looking for these concentrates
Pls.
Cuban cigar or cigar.
French pipe
Red tobacco
Virginia tobacco
Dk tobacco


----------



## shaunnadan (12/1/16)

Valley Vapor

http://valleyvapour.co.za/product/cubano-concentrated-e-liquid-flavour/

skyblue 

http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/TFA-DK-Tobacco-10ml?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nightwalker (12/1/16)

shaunnadan said:


> Valley Vapor
> 
> http://valleyvapour.co.za/product/cubano-concentrated-e-liquid-flavour/
> 
> ...


I've just been in contact with sky. They will get my order. They were quick to respond and honest.


----------



## Wesley (12/1/16)

shaun patrick said:


> I've just been in contact with sky. They will get my order. They were quick to respond and honest.



Try the TFA Mild Black, awesome cigar flavour!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

